# Trying to identify block plane



## Rockingm69 (Apr 22, 2018)

I picked up this plane the other day along with a Stanley No. 220. So far I have not been able to completely id this plane. So far the only thing I have found similar to my plane is listed as a Union 9 1/2 plane. This plane looks to have the type of mouth adjustment that should be on my plane. https://workingbyhand.wordpress.com/2017/04/09/block-plane-throat-adjustment-mechanisms-iv-odd-ones/














































My plane has absolutely no markings other than "FULTON" stamped on the iron. The body of the plane is 6 3/16" long by 1 7/8" wide. The iron is 1 5/8" wide. I would like to be able to find replacement parts for the mouth adjuster and front knob and the depth adjuster.

Any help to id this plane or point me to a source for parts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Check out New Hampshire Plane Parts. NHPLANEPARTS.COM.


----------



## Rockingm69 (Apr 22, 2018)

> Check out New Hampshire Plane Parts. NHPLANEPARTS.COM.
> 
> - Bill White


Thanks for the lead Bill. Have messaged him for help id'ing the plane.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I have a similar Craftsman knuckle cap plane.
If memory serves it was made by Sargent
for Sears.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might look into a Stanley # 9-1/2 as well…..


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stanley No. 9-1/2









Also have a newer version..and..









A type 2…









Sargent used a very different way to adjust the mouth opening…


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

The Stanleys have a hole for the adjuster pivot
pin. You'll never find a Sargent adjuster but you
may be able to fit a threaded knob to the hole
and adjust it. The Stanley adjuster is a stamped
steel thing. The Sargent adjuster is a cast bronze
thing. Be grateful you have the sole plate.

FYI, I bought my Craftsman for $5 on ebay. I knew
I wanted a knuckle cap and this style isn't as
popular as the Stanley style. There are reasons
for that you'd discover if you used both but if you
never tried the Stanley you wouldn't have complaints
about the Sargent.

I'm not an expert. I'm just looking at the pictures and
it's jogging my memory.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

It's a Union knuckle

http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/who-made-that-knuckle-block/


----------



## Rockingm69 (Apr 22, 2018)

> It s a Union knuckle
> 
> http://www.timetestedtools.net/2016/01/27/who-made-that-knuckle-block/
> 
> - Don W


Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockingm69 (Apr 22, 2018)

> The Stanleys have a hole for the adjuster pivot
> pin. You ll never find a Sargent adjuster but you
> may be able to fit a threaded knob to the hole
> and adjust it. The Stanley adjuster is a stamped
> ...


Thanks for the info. I have thought about trying to make the slide adjuster but I don't think it will be bronze. Hopefully I can find the depth adjuster now that I know it's a Union. Any idea how old it's is?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Stanley bought out Union about 1920…...


----------

